# Speaker Surprise for Hubby



## amythompson172 (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/EMP-Tek-E55TiR-Tower-Speakers/dp/B004D4FD4M/

I want to surprise my hubby and the kids with a new addition to our speaker system, ive read good reviews about this one but i am not sure if its the best deal out there, i plan to order one of these days so ill keep an eye on this thread. thanks everyone


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, in my honest opinion I think you can find much better speakers for the money. My issue is that they only weigh 52lbs each given the size of them they should weigh much more if they were built properly. 
It would be interesting to know what you absolute max budget is as then we could help you with your decision.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree with Tony. You're talking $1600 for a pair of those speakers and for that kind of money you can get something pretty nice. You might go to Hometheater.com and read some of the floor standing speaker reviews. That will give you an idea of what is considered good for that kind of money. Opinions on speakers are really user subjective and vary per individual taste. As Tony also pointed out those speakers are very light for the size of them.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

They just recently sold some B-stock of those for 397.50 for the pair - I am not sure if that deal is still available, but it might be worth asking them. I bought a set at that price - other than a couple blemishes, they are in fine condition. 

I have not really had much chance to take them for a spin so I cannot speak to the sound quality yet, but I know at least one moderator here strongly recommended them at that price point (can't recall which one atm lddude.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

They are $795/pr, not $795/ea.

http://emptek.com/e55ti.php

Yes, they still have b-stock available for $400/pr (only in black, though. red is sold out).

http://emptek.com/e55ti_clearance.php

The speakers have favorable reviews on audioholics.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You might want to take a look at these. http://philharmonicaudio.com/philharmonic1.html

I thought the EMP's were 800 each also....For 400 a pair they seem like a good deal.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> You might want to take a look at these. http://philharmonicaudio.com/philharmonic1.html
> 
> I thought the EMP's were 800 each also....For 400 a pair they seem like a good deal.


Every time I look at those Philharmonics Im just amazed with their ruler-flat frequency response, reviews seem hard to come by though. Great value on the Emp's but those Philharmonics seem unbelievable even at full price.


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

amythompson172 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/EMP-Tek-E55TiR-Tower-Speakers/dp/B004D4FD4M/
> 
> I want to surprise my hubby and the kids with a new addition to our speaker system, ive read good reviews about this one but i am not sure if its the best deal out there, i plan to order one of these days so ill keep an eye on this thread. thanks everyone


:blink: 

The world would be a better place with more spouses like you! :clap: Do you already have a subwoofer? It looks like these speakers could use some help in the bass frequencies (like most other speakers in this price range, I'm sure).


----------



## Ikarius (Nov 22, 2011)

A quick question- you mention these as an addition to an existing system; a good starting place would be to know what is already in the system. If this is already a 5.1 system, one of the things to know is that it's quite important to voice match speakers - you generally do not want different brands/lines mixed within the same system, at least as far as left, right, center, and surrounds. Another thing to know is how much this system is used for music versus home theater- that can help us understand where it's most important to spend the money.

Cheers
Ikarius


----------

